# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Texture Nightmare: Leaves me sweating!

## Pandasaucy

So, the recurring nightmare I have has pressures and textures in it. While it might not seemed to scare you, it's leaves me wanting to wake up immediately. 
It starts off pretty simple. A pale wall is sitting in front of me, but I can feel it. I touch it and I get a thin feeling. Don't ask me what that feels like, it's kind hard to explain. It sorta feels like a puking feeling, mixed with a fever.
The next part is the scariest and 'the main' part of the dream. I remember it crystal clear. 
So I'm in a blue office. It's completely blue, some are paler shade than others. I walked up to a lady sitting at the desk. She was beatiful. Her smile was a smile that made you go weak in the knees for both genders.
Greeting me with a smile she says, "what can I help you with?" But my attention is caught on a single daisy in a small vase. The daisys stem was super thin. It also had the feeling from before. 
It seems like an enternity. The lady seems stuck in time, frozen with a smile. I keep on starting at the daisy. 
Then, the dream continues. 
I'm underground. Two large men who are obviously body builders and constructions workers and digging. Their jackhammers move with amazing speed, having the men move with a blur. They're completely underground. And if I recall, I can hear someone yell to them "Keep working!" 
The dream goes on. The workers work faster and dirt pelts me as they work away. Hitting me with blast of pressure. At this moment, I start tossing and turning in my bed. My mother claims I moan in my sleep while having that dream.
Anyways, they work even faster. But the textures in this one are way different than the other dreams, it has a thick feeling. It has pressure added to it, while more sick feelings are doubled. This dream goes very fast.
When I wake up I'M panting and sweating is rushing down my face.
Has anyone else had this experience? While writing this I felt like crying because the dream is so scary.
(Note: I have had this dream ever since I was five. It gets progressively worst. Though I haven't had it in a couple of months.)

----------

